# Are there any 128GB phones?



## Brian G Turner (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm finding 64GB a little too small for my music collection. There are lots of albums I like to play every now and then rather than regularly. 

I remember a couple of years ago it was reported that Toshiba was mass producing 128GB flash memory for phones - but so far the best I see on current smartphones is 16GB internal memory, plus up to 64GB via SD card.

Are there any 128GB phones out there?? Doesn't matter if most of it is via SD card.


----------



## jastius (Sep 12, 2013)

someone had one at university. they paid about nine hundred dollars for it. brian it would be less expensive to ipod your entire collection and bring it with you and set up a series of sd cards with specific bundles from your collection upon them for use upon your phone and hold your entire collection in the cloud and upload what you need..


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 13, 2013)

The Cloud? Hm, I never even thought of that. 

Could certainly be to look into - only thing is that you usually have to pay extra for a lot of cloud space, but I guess you'd pay more for a 128GB phone. 

I'm left wondering what happened to Toshiba's announcement of 128GB flash drives??


----------



## jastius (Sep 13, 2013)

they have them brian. its just its cheaper to get a mini portable hard drive, so they aren't that common. 

this is for a mini-memory card
http://www.amazon.ca/s/?ie=UTF8&key...=aps&hvadid=2906464067&ref=pd_sl_76ubl8plus_b

this is for a flash drive
128GB USB Flash Drives|128GB USB Memory Sticks|All Models|Buy & Blog

here is a sales site.
Buy Kingston 128GB DataTraveler Workspace USB 3.0 Flash Drive - DTWS/128GB in Canada

sorry that they are all canadian sites.. i am in canada and that is what pops up first..
tiger direct also sells them and ships everywhere.
this ad is for a 250gb flash drive that is actually less expensive then the 128gb drive.. go figure...

Patriot Supersonic Magnum 256GB Flash Drive - USB 3.0, Up To 250 MB/s Read Speed, Up To 160 MB/s Write Speed (PEF256GSMNUSB) at TigerDirect.com

i hope that helps brian


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 13, 2013)

It's okay, I'm on the iPhone so I can't upgrade the memory anyway.

Sometimes I like to play albums I don't have downloaded to iTunes because of space restraints (even on a 64GB phone). However, it looks like iTunes match will do what I need - £21.99/year and uploaded all of my albums, and then be able to access any of them with a wifi connection. And simply have my favourite albums as downloads.

Makes more sense I guess. 

Was tempted to try the Amazon service which does the same, but it's not so integrated, and they just lost a lot of my account details - only record of 2 albums having been bought, and lost my bank details! I guess they had a system upgrade that went a bit screwy!

Have to admit I do like iTunes now.


----------



## Moonbat (Sep 14, 2013)

You need to narrow your taste in music


----------



## quantumtheif (Sep 14, 2013)

If you have an Iphone your a bit limited. Apple products don't really have room for improvement available. If you are able to connect to apple's cloud you can at least add another 8GB. I'm not sure if the iphone's music player has a cloud connect play though. 

The galaxy s4 is close to the 128 gigs you seek. Cloud play is also free on the galaxy s which possibly adds the space you need.


----------

